

C# Smorgasbord, Filip Ekberg and ReSharper - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2013/03/20/c-smorgasbord-filip-ekberg-resharper/

======
Toshio
Oh look, here's this walled-garden programming language again. Absolutely
irrelevant to Silicon Valley startups, yet it still pollutes HN's RSS feed.
Flagged FWIW.

~~~
brosephius
So we can't discuss for-profit startups on HN either, since they're walled-
gardens that try to make money off their apps and services, without open
sourcing their entire codebase?

~~~
Toshio
Strawman argument.

